# Comic Colourist iso comic artist



## Starwolf (Mar 13, 2018)

Hello! My name is Star, and I'm looking for a comic artist, who is in need of a colourist! I find myself with a lot of free time, and a need to practice my art. Since I already do recolours of other peoples' characters, I figured, why not put myself to the test?

I've gotten pretty good at shading, so far, and have been doing dramatic lighting and the like. I'm now working on learning to Highlight specific areas, which my drawing app seems to hate.

This is completely free labour to you! All I ask is a small mention if you post somewhere! _It can be tiny writing, for all I care >-> i'm not that picky _
 

I am also looking for an artist who wants to go into a comic with me! We could work up a story, together.

Artwork Gallery for Starwolf2122 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Heres examples of my colouring style using bases I bought
I will PM images that I shaded, if asked, so you can get a feel for my style.

(Honstly, i have no idea where to put this?)


----------



## Starwolf (Mar 23, 2018)

.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Mar 23, 2018)

if you want to color art for practice, there's no need to ask permission. Just DO it! Find some line art you like and go to town. The only issue would be you'd need permission from the artist to _*post*_ the end results. As much as i would LOVE someone to color my stuff with/for me (as i'm currently working on colorizing my B&W webcomic), it would feel...weird...to me. i'm also difficult to work with, admittedly. -Not because i'm bossy or rude, but because i'm a lazy piece of shit. if i could, i'd just clone _myself_ and lock my doppelganger in a closet with a computer, Photoshop and no internet connection.


----------



## Starwolf (Mar 23, 2018)

Its more of, i want a project, and someone to work with, just as much as i want to practice my art ^-^

And i dont mind the laziness, i get the same way!


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Mar 24, 2018)

i wish i had _friends_ i could work on art with. Sadly, i don't make them easily.


----------



## Starwolf (Mar 24, 2018)

I'd love to be your friend! I'm kinda shy myself, so I can understand how hard it is to make friends. ^-^


----------



## DoeDog (Mar 25, 2018)

I do color for comic books if you want to practice and get some feedback just ask, I can show you the very basics be it sai, photoshop or manga studio (clip studio).

This is  my page Artwork Gallery for DoeDog -- Fur Affinity [dot] net also if you don't like nsfw make sure to have the filters on, it's a bit of a mixed bag in there.


----------



## Starwolf (Mar 25, 2018)

I actually use Medibang, for monile devices ^-^ i have layers on it, so it helps out pretry good. But i'll definitely look through your gallery ^-^


----------



## DoeDog (Mar 25, 2018)

Starwolf said:


> I actually use Medibang, for monile devices ^-^ i have layers on it, so it helps out pretry good. But i'll definitely look through your gallery ^-^



Thank you. Medibang is good too, and you know layers so that is great too, half the battle won already.


----------



## Starwolf (Mar 25, 2018)

Yep! I've been working on shading too. A friend sent me some good tips


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Mar 25, 2018)

Starwolf said:


> I'd love to be your friend! I'm kinda shy myself, so I can understand how hard it is to make friends. ^-^


if you want critique on coloring, shading and other layering tricks, hit me up. if you like my cel-shading style, i'm more than willing to swap WiPs and share techniques too. Currently i'm trying to get back into making short animations and interactive media so if you have any experience with that sort of thing, or want to learn it with a friend, i'm always open for messaging, email, PMs, etc. Just for clarification, though, what's your "limit" on mature art? You okay with sexy themes or are you more comfortable with _tame_ nudity or none at all?


----------



## Starwolf (Mar 25, 2018)

Sure, I'd love to learn! I dont have a limited on mature art ^-^ I love sexy themes


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Mar 25, 2018)

Starwolf said:


> ^-^ I love sexy themes


----------



## Starwolf (Mar 25, 2018)

PlusThirtyOne said:


>



Omg, i kinda forgot that gif existed. I am amused.


----------



## Starwolf (May 16, 2018)

B


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (May 17, 2018)

Out of curiousity, are you interested only in Furry adjacent works? I do a webcomic on the side, but it's not furry related. I'd be willing to pay for coloringon some of the dead art day posts.


----------



## Starwolf (May 17, 2018)

I'm completely fine doing non-furry!


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (May 17, 2018)

Starwolf said:


> I'm completely fine doing non-furry!


Ah, sweet! Can you note me your contact info?


----------



## Starwolf (May 17, 2018)

Reserved_Krolik said:


> Ah, sweet! Can you note me your contact info?



Sure!


----------



## Starwolf (Jun 25, 2018)

Bump!


----------



## Starwolf (Aug 17, 2018)

Updated main post


----------



## zenmaldita (Aug 18, 2018)

do you have a fully rendered artwork? by that I mean with base colors, lighting, shading, shadows, ambient light / mood lights, reflected lights etc.


----------



## Starwolf (Aug 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> do you have a fully rendered artwork? by that I mean with base colors, lighting, shading, shadows, ambient light / mood lights, reflected lights etc.



Most of my art is base colours, with shading. I have a couple pieces that have heavy mood lighting, and right now am working on a more ambient lighting piece.


----------



## Starwolf (Aug 21, 2018)

B


----------



## Starwolf (Aug 31, 2018)

B


----------



## Starwolf (Oct 8, 2018)

B


----------



## LuckyMao (Oct 8, 2018)

Hey, I know you're look in for something long term but I just wanted to know if you were interested in collaborating for one piece? If not - no worries ^^


----------



## Starwolf (Oct 9, 2018)

Sure! I'm more than happy to do that ^-^


----------



## LuckyMao (Oct 9, 2018)

Starwolf said:


> Sure! I'm more than happy to do that ^-^




Great! I'll drop you a pm later


----------



## Starwolf (Oct 9, 2018)

LuckyMao said:


> Great! I'll drop you a pm later


Sweet! Thanks ^-^


----------



## Starwolf (Oct 17, 2018)

B


----------



## Starwolf (Oct 27, 2018)

B


----------

